
The Fluke That Thwarted an Invasion (2014) - sohkamyung
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/bodyhorrors/2014/09/30/fluke-china-schistosoma/
======
sillysaurusx
If you enjoyed this, I highly recommend _100 Decisive Battles_ :
[https://www.amazon.com/100-Decisive-Battles-Ancient-
Present/...](https://www.amazon.com/100-Decisive-Battles-Ancient-
Present/dp/0195143663)

Similar to this article, each battle is presented with clinical detachment and
a surprising depth of detail. It always walks you through the historical
context and, crucially, the stakes: every battle covered by the book is
decisive, since it affected geopolitical history.

